# Edge Evolution: 01 F-350



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting the Edge Evolution for my truck, its a 2001 F 350. Just wondering if anyone else has this chip and if so do you like it? Any info would be great!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I used to have a '99 F250, and spent a bit of time on this forum: TheDieselStop There is a lot of experience on that board, and most people agree that DP Tuner makes the best programs for 7.3s. Edge makes some cool products that integrate gauges and tuners and that appeals to some more than strictly the quality of the tunes. I ran a 4-position chip from DP and was very happy with the tunes. I had them set it up for Stock, 40hp (tow), 80hp (econo), and 120hp which I could select from the cab with a switch. I would suggest doing some research on dieselstop and making up your own mind, but for my truck I chose traditional gauges and the sweet tunes from DP.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I loved having all the gauges in one and loved the performance and mileage I got out of the different stages especially after doing a little fine tuning from the stock programing on the different levels. Install was easy I did it my self in less than a hour no wire cutting necessary.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

> Re: Edge Evolution: 01 F-350
> by deadicatedweim on May 26, '08, 4:59
> 
> I loved having all the gauges in one and loved the performance and mileage I got out of the different stages especially after doing a little fine tuning from the stock programing on the different levels. Install was easy I did it my self in less than a hour no wire cutting necessary.


How many MPG did you gain with the chip?

The reason i'm leaning toward this Edge is because i need the gauges and the traditional dial gauges are around $300 and the Evolution has many more readings and the chip included for only $425, figure i might as well spend a lil more and get the chip with the gauges.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

2-3mpg depending on how I drove. It helped doing extra fine tuning on the mileage setting.


----------

